# USP labs modern BCAA???



## Livebig14 (Apr 27, 2011)

has anyone tried it?  Im thinking of buying a tub because I like USP labs JACK3D pre workout drink.  thanks


----------



## oufinny (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes it is good though overpriced. Blue raspberry is the better flavor IMO.


----------



## djm6464 (Apr 27, 2011)

power shock is my fav intra workout


----------



## Livebig14 (Apr 27, 2011)

thanks for the responses guys.  what is a cheaper alternative to the USP labs version?


----------



## |Z| (Apr 27, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Yes it is good though overpriced. Blue raspberry is the better flavor IMO.



Yeah I've heard mixed reviews both ways so I'd give it a shot but dont be discouraged if its not your thing, there are other awesome products, too

|Z|

Orbit Nutrition Rep


----------



## djm6464 (Apr 28, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> thanks for the responses guys.  what is a cheaper alternative to the USP labs version?




power shock, atomic7 are both priced around 20bones, i like them both, intrabolic is similarly priced, but excellent as well.....i like all more than xtend, much more....even MAP is alot better, just the taste isnt as good as the power shock


----------



## BioChem (Apr 28, 2011)

The taste is eh, but the product is really good.  I dont complain about the price because its not just BCAA is also has sustamine


----------



## Livebig14 (Apr 28, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> power shock, atomic7 are both priced around 20bones, i like them both, intrabolic is similarly priced, but excellent as well.....i like all more than xtend, much more....even MAP is alot better, just the taste isnt as good as the power shock


alright ill give those a try sometime. thanks


----------



## |Z| (Apr 28, 2011)

Need to try MAP, thats the second time I've heard good things about it today haha

|Z|

Orbit Nutrition Rep


----------



## Good Grip (Apr 28, 2011)

Ive got to try that powershock. djm is always talking about it. I really do like Modern bcaa's from usp labs, especially with the inner circle release deal, but I doubt ill get it again. So far ibcaa's is the best deal ive come acrossed for bcaa's and I add it to MAP. If Leukic wasnt so darn expensive id just add 6 tabs of that to my ibcaa's. Other wise Leucine powder plus ibcaa's might over power MAP for taste.


----------



## oufinny (Apr 28, 2011)

You can't go wrong with Xtend, Purple Wraath or the new AI RecoverPro.  More and more research is coming out showing that the 8:1 ratio is more marketing than anything.  5 grams before a meal 3 times a day will do a lot more for you than a fancy 8:1 bcaa mix; great for fasted training though if you do that.  I threw flavoring in my unflavored I had left over, it is great but I wouldn't pay $30 for it.


----------



## djm6464 (Apr 29, 2011)

melvinc said:


> Jack 3d is professionals first choice now-a-days. you also can take it as pre-workout drink.


----------



## Livebig14 (Apr 29, 2011)

melvinc said:


> Jack 3d is professionals first choice now-a-days. you also can take it as pre-workout drink.


im pretty sure its not effective for muscle growth seeing as its a pre workout but thanks for the input big guy. haha


----------



## Liquid 2011 (Apr 30, 2011)

Ajinomoto BCAA is a great choice


----------



## |Z| (Apr 30, 2011)

Liquid 2011 said:


> Ajinomoto BCAA is a great choice



Yup! IIRC there are a few products now that use it, correct?

|Z|


----------



## Curt James (Apr 30, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> *USP labs modern BCAA???
> *has anyone tried it?  Im thinking of buying a tub because I like USP labs JACK3D pre workout drink.  thanks



I tried it and returned it. Doesn't mix well at all. I have a tub of another bcaa powder at work, believe it's by Precision Engineered? Doesn't mix worth a damn.

Both products might provide an excellent bcaa, but for mixability (and I'm assuming a good product) I am ordering more of ON's bcaa powder:

*Optimum Nutrition Instantized BCAA 5000 Powder 336g*

^^^ That's a link to Orbit Nutrition which is one of IronMagazine's sponsors, btw.


----------



## Livebig14 (Apr 30, 2011)

Curt James said:


> I tried it and returned it. Doesn't mix well at all. I have a tub of another bcaa powder at work, believe it's by Precision Engineered? Doesn't mix worth a damn.
> 
> Both products might provide an excellent bcaa, but for mixability (and I'm assuming a good product) I am ordering more of ON's bcaa powder:
> 
> ...


thanks Curt James.  I think i will try this one looks good to me


----------



## Good Grip (May 1, 2011)

Liquid 2011 said:


> Ajinomoto BCAA is a great choice


Our Ibcaa's are from Ajinomoto : )

Also our Instantized branch amino acids come in a 1000g tub for under 50 dollars, a much better deal than Optimum Nutrition.


----------



## Curt James (May 1, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Our Ibcaa's are from Ajinomoto : )
> 
> Also our *Instantized *branch amino acids come in a 1000g tub for under 50 dollars, a much better deal than Optimum Nutrition.



So it mixes as well as ON's?

I think it's Precision Engineered and I know USP doesn't mix at all. 

(Googles)






 Yeah, that's the stuff. Doesn't mix at all. If _yours _mixes as well as ON's then I'd buy it.


----------



## djm6464 (May 1, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Our Ibcaa's are from Ajinomoto : )
> 
> Also our Instantized branch amino acids come in a 1000g tub for under 50 dollars, a much better deal than Optimum Nutrition.



the stuff still tastes gritty, but DOES mix very well in water with some gatorade powder, or into my prewo ect ect


----------



## |Z| (May 1, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> the stuff still tastes gritty, but DOES mix very well in water with some gatorade powder, or into my prewo ect ect



Never had issues with Xtend mixing, either

|Z|


----------



## Livebig14 (May 2, 2011)

melvinc said:


> Here i found some interesting news from athletes. they prefer jack 3d as it helps to gain muscle mass fast. you can get their advice from Join Fitness training and workout programs -get fitness tips from experts at Performanceathletes.com


bro quit trolling.


----------



## djm6464 (May 2, 2011)

|Z| said:


> Never had issues with Xtend mixing, either
> 
> |Z|



nowadays there's tons of options, bcaa/amino wise there is 4-5 i dont mind using

it was 20-25yrs ago everything tasted like cement


----------

